# What lures are you throwing now and why?



## Hanr3 (Jun 5, 2010)

What lures are you throwing now and why?


I thought it would be interesting to see what everybody else is using right now.


----------



## po1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rapala's Shad Rap(bluegill)SR7 2-3/4", 5/16 oz., 4-11 ft. This is my go to lure. Fishing Bannor Marsh, this lure gives me good control on running this lure just over deep weeds. I'll run it down just to the top of the deep weeds. I've pulled in bass with this lure when the bites been slow for others. This lure also brought me in 32" muskie and several 18" walleyes three weeks ago from the main access.

At Evergreen Lake where in some cases I need a little more depth I'll switch to Rapala's DT14,16, or 20 (bluegill) Series. These are great for getting down to the correct depth very quickly but alot harder to control varying depths if you hit the deeper weeds.

Strike Kings 5" and Gander Mountain's 10" green pumpkin/watermelon worms. 

I alway have better luck with the bluegill color over the shad color here in central illinois and always go back to green pumpkin for my first choice for worm.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 5, 2010)

The bass season has just begun here but so far 5/16 oz Scum frogs in natural black/green and watermelon have been getting fish in heavy lily pads.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 5, 2010)

our prime fluke season ended a few weeks ago, mainly plastic worms now


----------



## fish devil (Jun 5, 2010)

:twisted: Right now most waters(except the biggest) of South Jersey are experiencing POST Spawn conditions for LargeMouth/Smallmouth. Mainly soft plastics and jigs for now. And I also always end up throwing a reaction type lure like a chatterbait/lipless crank.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 5, 2010)

Blade baits. . . Building confidence.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2010)

chatterbaits... because they're versatile and catch fish


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 7, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> The bass season has just begun here but so far 5/16 oz Scum frogs in natural black/green and watermelon have been getting fish in heavy lily pads.



x2 - green/watermelon is the color right now


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 8, 2010)

Depending on the lake, this is more or less what I'm throwing and I don't change setups while I fish usually. When I fish, I usually go through each area w/ each rod too in this order more or less:

I'll throw something topwater, likely a soft frog looking for a topwater reaction bite. 
If this doesn't produce, I'll flip a jig, beaver, or brush hog to isolated pads lookin' for somethin' to hit it on the drop. 
I'll then throw a boogiebait or crankbait, again lake-dependent, maybe both.. looking for reaction strike.
If all else fails, I'll resort to a 5'' shakeyhead or drop shot to clean up the area with.

Again, this is most cases but depending on the lake, I'll maybe have 2 crankbaits, a lipless and diving where I don't throw top water. 
A lot of what I''' throw is influenced off of tthe time of year, moon phases, but my biggest influence is my confidence in the lure. Thats why I rarely change lures while I fish. I stick with maybe 5..10 baits throughout the day.


----------

